# How would you handle this?



## SailingSoloAgain (Feb 5, 2012)

I strongly suspect my wife is involved in an online EA. She's left and moved in with her mother since I first put 2 and 2 together. So hard proof is out of the question. I did confront her with it and she denied it, so her story is unlikely to change.

She says she'll go to MC with me, but that remains to be seen. We haven't scheduled the first session yet, no fault of hers.
Should I confront her with this, or expect the therapist to confront her with it? Or since it's only a strong suspicion, should I let it ride? Never having been to MC, I don't know if a therapist would confront her with it.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

What did she say when she moved out? What was the reason?


----------



## SailingSoloAgain (Feb 5, 2012)

I wasn't being supportive enough, she lost her identity, needs to find herself and ILYBNILYW


----------



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

It's on you to schedule MC...she won't do it. So you have to. Also, your therapist, will at some point ask you..whats on your mind....don't hold back...tell them how you feel, and what you are afraid you suspect is an emotional affair...it'll get it out in the open at least, and get some third-party perspective involved (from the therapist)


----------



## SailingSoloAgain (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a session scheduled tomorrow night. Called them up and asked if it could be a joint session, they said sure. Sent her an email asking if she'd go, we'll see what she says.


----------



## SailingSoloAgain (Feb 5, 2012)

Response - "I guess that'll be fine. What are our goals for the session"

My response - "To get a professional opinion of our plan and what we're feeling now"


----------

